# Your Standard Adventurer's Kit



## Nytmare (Sep 9, 2013)

In the Wearable Tech thread, Radiating Gnome brought up a point I've been meaning to start a thread about for years.



Radiating Gnome said:


> You're at least the second person in this  thread to mention carrying a knife around with them as part of your  regular pocket loadout....I'm fascinated. Don't get me wrong, I like a  good knife, have several, some even appropriate pocket knives.... but I  don't carry one with me on a daily basis. I guess I'm just too much a  product of the suburbs -- not urban or rural enough to feel naked  without a knife.
> 
> Now, if you wanted to talk about fountain pens....
> 
> -rg




The typical array of items in my pockets and "utility belt" have changed over the years, different items have worked their way in or out of use depending on the vagaries of my life; but I've often wondered how many other people there are like me out there.

Belt, off center right - Gerber multi-tool (a 15 year old version of this http://www.gerbergear.com/Military/Tools/MP600_07550G1)
     Droid X in a SEIDO Convert case ( http://www.seidioonline.com/motorola-droid-x-x2-convert-case-holster-black-p/bd3-hkr4mtdx.htm)
Back left hand pocket - A leatherbound index card holder, behind the last index card are two or three Post-it notes
Left hand pocket - At least one, but maybe two or three, two to three foot lengths of trick line. (http://www.filmtools.com/blactriclin4.html)
     Two  hair ties
Back right hand pocket - Wallet
Right hand pocket - (retired) Mlik and Cheese Zippo lighter.  I'm not a smoker, but I used to hang out with a ton of them, plus I used to do a lot of Zippo tricks.  For a while I had a flashlight insert instead of a lighter
Pen pocket, or right hand cargo pocket - One ball point pen and two double tipped Sharpies, one black, one red
Left wrist - Coleman combo wrist watch/LED flashlight (http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-40891-Digital-Light-Watch/dp/B003SWBJL6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top) I see that these are no longer being made.  I kinda wish I had stocked up on them when I had the chance...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 9, 2013)

Wallet is an metal one (front pocket) 
Pocket knife
Multi-tool like yours on my belt
Flash light (small but powerful, also on bad) 
Sharpie 
iPad


----------



## Janx (Sep 9, 2013)

I believe in travelling light, and keeping my hands free.

I carry a DroidX on my belt in a case for work
I carry an iPhone 5 in my front pocket

In the other front pocket, I carry:
keys
mid-sized swiss army knife (only 8 blades)
Secrid aluminum card case


Reciepts go in the back pocket for filing.

I don't carry phone or wallet in the back pocket as that can lead to lopsided sitting, which in turn causes spine problems that my chiropractor would love to adjust. (if you spent 10 years sitting with your left cheek higher than the right, your spine is compensating for the angle of your hip, which isn't good posture).

If I really need to carry more, I'll bring my leather messenger bag, which Jack Bauer shows is great for holding guns.  Ben shows us they're great for holding numeric rabbits.  I just keep my iPad in it or laptop in mine.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, since I was sort of invoked (to do it properly, you would need to repeat my name three times, but I'll let it slide this time), here's my loadout:


Shirt pocket: iPhone 5. Often a pen or two (either or both of a fountain pen or my livescribe pen). Reading glasses sometimes. 
Pants pockets: Front: Keys, balled up dingy headphones for the iPhone. Maybe a little change. 
Back: Wallet

That's about it.  If it expands out to my shoulder bag, it looks like this:
Bag: Fully charged Powerbag, containing:
-Macbook air (work computer)
-3-4 assorted notebooks (livescribe and normal, lined and gridded, work and play, bound and circa)
-Assorted pens, pencils, ink refills
-Mophie Juicepack Case for iPhone
-Travel mouse
-Mac power cord for Macbook air
-Organizer bag of other power cords and accessories (dongles for VGA and HDMI display, CAT5-to-USB connector)
-iPad

Clearly, based on my bag, I must live in mortal fear of being without power for my devices, and of not having something to write on. 

-j


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2013)

As I'm a woman, I carry most of my stuff in a rather formidable purse.  Seriously, the thing could be used as a weapon all on its own.  But I always carry a mid-sized Swiss army knife (given to me by my Eagle Scout father on my 14th birthday) and a nail clipper/file combo.  With those two tools, you can be useful in all sorts of minor crises.  With what I have in my purse, I could probably survive out in the wild for a week.


----------



## Janx (Sep 9, 2013)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> As I'm a woman, I carry most of my stuff in a rather formidable purse.  Seriously, the thing could be used as a weapon all on its own.  But I always carry a mid-sized Swiss army knife (given to me by my Eagle Scout father on my 14th birthday) and a nail clipper/file combo.  With those two tools, you can be useful in all sorts of minor crises.  With what I have in my purse, I could probably survive out in the wild for a week.




Good on you for carrying a knife.

I'm always sort of appalled by how much stuff is carried in purses.  I can appreciate there's some quantity of unmentionables to be carried (for which it is an excellent tactic to pack those things on the top for when your bag is likely to be searched by non-TSA security (like at a bar).

However, too much stuff is bad for your back.  Much like RG's load-out, there may be too much junk in the trunk.  Though the brick should probably stay as a self defense tool.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a minimalist. I have an iPhone in my back pocket. Concealed/stuffed into the phone's protective case, (Otter), is my debit card. That's it. I carry no knife, no watch, no pens. Oh, I do have my truck key in my left front pocket -- a single key, not even a house key.

Although, I do keep a backpack near me, either in my truck or in my office. But I don't carry it around with me.

Bullgrit


----------



## Janx (Sep 9, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I'm a minimalist. I have an iPhone in my back pocket. Concealed/stuffed into the phone's protective case, (Otter), is my debit card. That's it. I carry no knife, no watch, no pens. Oh, I do have my truck key in my left front pocket -- a single key, not even a house key.
> 
> Although, I do keep a backpack near me, either in my truck or in my office. But I don't carry it around with me.
> 
> Bullgrit




Why do people carry phones in their back pocket?

That seems a likely way to break the screen as you put the majority of your weight on it, sometimes on hard surfaces (benches, etc).

I've never had a cracked or broken screen or case on any cellphone I've ever had.  I keep mine in a front pocket.

Additionally, I have the added benefit of plausible deniability in a robbery.  "I don't have a cell phone.  Or a wallet.  See no  lumps on my rump."

Of course my LG Tone+ wearable headphone thing might give that a way (forgot to mention that in the first post).  As well as my presence at the gas station to apparently browse but not purchase...

Once RG gets his Tone+, he'll be convert and get some space back in his bag.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 9, 2013)

Janx said:
			
		

> Why do people carry phones in their back pocket?



Well, the outer covering of my phone case is "rubberish" -- not slick. (Otter Defender http://www.otterbox.com/apple-iphone-4s-cases/apple-iphone-4s-cases,default,sc.html) I couldn't put it in or take it out of my front pocket without a lot of effort and wiggling. My back pocket is wide enough for the phone and case to slide in and out with relative ease. Plus, I don't know if I could sit with the phone in my front pocket -- I mean, my front folds when I sit. This phone in my front pocket would dislocate my hip. If I'm going to sit on some hard surface, I simply take my phone out of my pocket and hold it in my hand.

As for fooling a robber, you can't tell I have a phone in my back pocket unless I bend over to stretch my pants over my butt. If I did bend over, the Otter case essentially makes good bullet-proof armor. (My wife no longer slaps me on the butt for fear of breaking her hand on the hard case  How tight are your pants, Janx? 

I've never broken a phone, either. *knock on wood* Had this phone for almost 3 years. Dropped it a couple of times, but never damaged it.

Bullgrit


----------



## Janx (Sep 9, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Well, the outer covering of my phone case is "rubberish" -- not slick. (Otter Defender http://www.otterbox.com/apple-iphone-4s-cases/apple-iphone-4s-cases,default,sc.html) I couldn't put it in or take it out of my front pocket without a lot of effort and wiggling. My back pocket is wide enough for the phone and case to slide in and out with relative ease. Plus, I don't know if I could sit with the phone in my front pocket -- I mean, my front folds when I sit. This phone in my front pocket would dislocate my hip. If I'm going to sit on some hard surface, I simply take my phone out of my pocket and hold it in my hand.
> 
> As for fooling a robber, you can't tell I have a phone in my back pocket unless I bend over to stretch my pants over my butt. If I did bend over, the Otter case essentially makes good bullet-proof armor. (My wife no longer slaps me on the butt for fear of breaking her hand on the hard case  How tight are your pants, Janx?
> 
> ...




Just tight enough, apparently 

If your back pocket's that loose, odds are good so are the front.  Though the larger Otter box case might be part of the problem, it should fit (I used to keep my leather wallet and iPhone in the same pocket before I got the Secrid).

I use a slim case on my iPhone.  I deplore putting on quarter inch armor onto the world's prettiest phone.  I upgrade every 2 years, with trade-in value coming in at 50% of the new, it's worthwhile to protect the phone.  But I don't treat my phone roughly.

Anyway, it's never been a problem sitting down and it's more secure.  I know where my phone is.  Nobody's lifted it off me (I like to think anybody getting a front pocket lift is really friendly, or really close).  You back pocket is more vulnerable to not detecting a pick pocket.

I seldom do anything for just one reason.  Where I keep my stuff and keeping my hands free has security application (though getting kicked in the phone might be bad).


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 10, 2013)

Key chain
Wallet
Cell phone
Wrist watch

Everything else I carry must be integrated into one of these items  The keychain has a travel cable like this one so I can charge the phone anywhere and use it as a flash drive.  The keychain also has a pill case, hair ties, and a small screwdriver.  Any papers that need to be carried for an extended period must go into the wallet.

For me, keeping things simple and limited like this is the only reliable way to keep track of it.  Each item has it's own pocket (or wrist), so that I can instantly tell at all times that I have all of them.  I check to make sure each pocket is occupied every time I stand up, and know immediately if anything is missing.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 10, 2013)

Janx said:
			
		

> If your back pocket's that loose, odds are good so are the front. Though the larger Otter box case might be part of the problem, it should fit (I used to keep my leather wallet and iPhone in the same pocket before I got the Secrid).



My phone&case will fit in my front pocket, it's just not as easy to put in and take out, and not as comfortable.



> I use a slim case on my iPhone. I deplore putting on quarter inch armor onto the world's prettiest phone. I upgrade every 2 years, with trade-in value coming in at 50% of the new, it's worthwhile to protect the phone. But I don't treat my phone roughly.



I'm not rough with my phone either, but accidents happen. I didn't buy the phone for aesthetics, I bought it for functionality. And I like the feel of the Otter case in my hands. I've tried a lighter, slicker case and it felt like it was going to slip out of my hands. Didn't like it. The heavier and non-slick case feels better to me.



> Anyway, it's never been a problem sitting down and it's more secure. I know where my phone is. Nobody's lifted it off me (I like to think anybody getting a front pocket lift is really friendly, or really close). You back pocket is more vulnerable to not detecting a pick pocket.
> 
> I seldom do anything for just one reason. Where I keep my stuff and keeping my hands free has security application (though getting kicked in the phone might be bad).



For 99.99% of my daily life, comfort in my hands and protection from accidental droppage is far more important than the extremely low odds of bumping into a pick-pocket or robber. Heck, for most of my day, my phone sits on my desk.

Bullgrit


----------



## EscherEnigma (Sep 11, 2013)

Wallet, phone, keys on a caribener and, if I'm going to be going somewhere a phone would be unwelcome, a pocket watch.  If I need more storage I'll grab my messenger bag which has an assortment of pencils and pens, at least one sketchbook, and whatever other files, folders, or documents I need.  If I'm out in the wilderness, I will have my pocketknife on a belt-pouch.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (Sep 11, 2013)

Keys and a flash drive on a lanyard attached to my pants with a carabiner, a good pocketknife on my belt, a phone and some change in my right pocket, and my wallet in my back pocket. My left pocket carries quite a bit more in the form of odds and ends: a crappy pocketknife, a flint-and-magnesium firestarter, a whetstone, a Sharpie, a pencil, a pen, some pieces of eraser, a handful of paperclips, some hair ties, and some breath strips.
I'd carry at least one larger belt knife, but I currently live on a university campus.


----------



## Janx (Sep 11, 2013)

Ragnar_Lodbrok said:


> Keys and a flash drive on a lanyard attached to my pants with a carabiner, a good pocketknife on my belt, a phone and some change in my right pocket, and my wallet in my back pocket. My left pocket carries quite a bit more in the form of odds and ends: a crappy pocketknife, a flint-and-magnesium firestarter, a whetstone, a Sharpie, a pencil, a pen, some pieces of eraser, a handful of paperclips, some hair ties, and some breath strips.
> I'd carry at least one larger belt knife, but I currently live on a university campus.





Is there any reason you're carrying camping gear (fire starter, whetstone) on a university campus?

I'm curious as to what need there is for more than a pocket knife (which as this thread found, most people don't carry)


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, the whetstone is there because the crappy pocketknife (which I have mainly because I don't care about the edge and it has a bottle opener) loses its edge quickly. The firestarter is there because I was camping a few weeks ago and have no reason to remove something that could become useful.
I carry more in my pockets than just a knife because various odds and ends often end up being useful. Paperclips, for example, have a massive variety of peripheral uses. If referring to the extra knife, I carry that because I occasionally need something larger or with a better edge. And a belt knife would also have a fair amount of uses, though I don't expect those to come up until I happen to be able to carry one around with me.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Sep 12, 2013)

I carry quite a lot of stuff.

In my left front pocket, I carry a key chain with several things attached.
 - A tiny 1 LED light
 - An emergency whistle
 - A small butane lighter
 - A micro pry bar
 - A key chain sized multi-tool
 - An emergency seat belt cutter / glass breaker
 - A small encrypted USB drive with various personal documents

 - Also clipped to that pocket is a pen light.

In my right front pocket I have
 - A pocket knife, clipped to the pocket
 - A USB drive with various RPG materials on it
 - A billfold

In my left rear pocket I carry a pen

I carry my phone in a case on my belt.

In my shirt pocket, I carry my glasses.

I also usually have a small pack nearby that has a boo boo kit (bandages, antibacterial ointment, analgesics, and so on) and a trauma kit (pressure bandage, nasal pharyngeal airway, tourniquet, etc.) as well as some camping gear (tarp, hammock, water filter, cook kit, and other sundries).

It is not unusual, of a night, for me to take off to a nearby conservation area or national forest to get some time alone in nature, and having that stuff handy makes that much easier to do on a whim.


----------



## jcayer (Sep 12, 2013)

Front right pocket, keys
Back right pocket, wallet
Left front pocket iphone
Front right cargo pant pocket, nail clippers
Front left cargo pant pocket, swiss army knife, usb stick, and chapstick


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 18, 2013)

Janx said:


> Once RG gets his Tone+, he'll be convert and get some space back in his bag.





Okay, I've got it.  

I find myself wishing I were a skinny guy, instead of a fat SOB. The headset doesn't quite fit around my neck outside my collar, so I have to wear it next to my skin, and I find that distracting and uncomfortable.  

Then, there's the actual headphones.  I'm probably some sort of freak, but I've always found that the variety of in-ear headphones that use the tiny sound head and the interchangable silicone cups -- they sound is disappointing to me -- not enough base. I don't expect full range of sound, but I have always felt like the basic iphone headphones (now with the new in-ear shape) have better sound.  

Still, it's a cool device, and I like the idea of it, even if this variety isn't quite the mindblowing experience I wanted it to be.  Mostly because I'm a fat SOB. 

-rg


----------



## Janx (Sep 18, 2013)

Radiating Gnome said:


> Okay, I've got it.
> 
> I find myself wishing I were a skinny guy, instead of a fat SOB. The headset doesn't quite fit around my neck outside my collar, so I have to wear it next to my skin, and I find that distracting and uncomfortable.
> 
> ...




Well sorry you didn't like them as much as I did.

I'm not a tone-afficianado, so the sound is good enough for me.

The 3 default ear nozzles were too big for my ear holes.  I had to scavenge modular ear nozzles off something else that fit my decidedly small ear holes.

I wear them around my neck, directly.  Around a collar seemed too loose, like they may shift around more.

I haven't seen any product like them, and they work great for me.  The fact that they also multi-pair means I can use it on both my phones.  For a guy who's on the phone alot, this is the best bluetooth headset I've had.  Plus it plays music.  And it stays out of my way.  And I look less dorky than having a 'tooth in my ear.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 18, 2013)

The multi-pairing thing is cool.  I'm experimenting with having it paired to my work computer and my phone.  

Not totally giving up on them -- just not blown away.   

-rg


----------



## Gilladian (Sep 19, 2013)

As a woman I carry a purse - one just barely big enough to fit my iPad in it. My next purse will be a slightly larger one, just for that reason. In it, among all the feminine things I have to carry, I have a knife on my keyring, spare reading glasses and contact lens supplies, pen and pencil, checkbook, wallet/changepurse, address book/calendar, and a few other odds and ends. I really need a business card case, as mine are always battered and filthy when I go to pull them out... but I don't want to add to the already substantial weight!


----------



## The_Silversword (Sep 23, 2013)

I always carry my wallet with me and a lighter, and a bottle opener, you know, the essentials.


----------



## Alan Shutko (Sep 23, 2013)

Radiating Gnome said:


> Then, there's the actual headphones.  I'm probably some sort of freak, but I've always found that the variety of in-ear headphones that use the tiny sound head and the interchangable silicone cups -- they sound is disappointing to me -- not enough base. I don't expect full range of sound, but I have always felt like the basic iphone headphones (now with the new in-ear shape) have better sound.




Part of it might depend on the particular headphones, but you should be able to get decent bass.  The key with in-ear is that you absolutely need a completely tight seal to get bass.  If you can hear outside noise, you don't have a good enough seal.  There are headphone forums where people talk about the different tips they've tried, because everyone's ears are different. 

I have Etymotic hf3s, and they've got great sound.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 23, 2013)

Alan Shutko said:


> Part of it might depend on the particular headphones, but you should be able to get decent bass.  The key with in-ear is that you absolutely need a completely tight seal to get bass.  If you can hear outside noise, you don't have a good enough seal.  There are headphone forums where people talk about the different tips they've tried, because everyone's ears are different.
> 
> I have Etymotic hf3s, and they've got great sound.




Huh. I'll have to keep trying different ear cups to see what gives me the best sound. Thanks!

-rg


----------



## Nytmare (Nov 12, 2013)

I just started watching Adam Savage and Jamie Hyneman's (of Mythbuster fame) Youtube series Tested.

I was amused to discover that one of the episodes was Adam's daily adventuring kit: http://socuteurl.com/poopybooberpea


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine varies depending upon where I'm heading but I _do _have a few standard items: wallet, keys, chap stick, eye drops, iPhone, tactical flashlight (Streamlight ProTac 1L) and a pocket knife (Kershaw Leek).  I carry the specific flashlight because it's small but still has a strobe function (good for defensive situations) and I carry the specific knife because it's spring assist open for easy, one handed access and it has a partially serrated blade which makes cutting through difficult material (rope, seatbelt fabric, etc) much easier.

When I'm at work I don't take the knife though I probably could.  I _do _have a small multitool that has a knife on it at work, though, and I load that sucker into my pocket when I may need it.  I also have a Swiss Army knife that has a USB drive in it that I haven't gotten around to bringing in yet.  At work, though, my kit can vary quite a bit and I wear cargo pants to accommodate it.  Depending on what I'm doing I may need just a pen and paper, maybe my laptop, possibly some tools, etc - it all depends.

When I'm not at work I sometimes add a Glock 29 or 27 to the list.  I prefer the 29 but sometimes I need the smaller piece.  I also carry an extra mag with the 29 and occasionally with the 27.


----------



## Janx (Nov 12, 2013)

Radiating Gnome said:


> Huh. I'll have to keep trying different ear cups to see what gives me the best sound. Thanks!
> 
> -rg




Just saw this, and he's got a good point.  

None of the 3 tips the Tone+ came with fit in my ear holes.  i had to steal the tips off some other old pair that fit in my ear holes.  That solved my problem and is probably why the Tone+ works for me (added metric, I can't hear the wife calling for me while I wear them so I must be using the right tips)


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 12, 2013)

Belt woven of 150' or so of 550 paracord
iphone in otterbox case, rt side
Kershaw pocket knife and keys, rt frt jeans pocket
Pilot G2 pen and black Sharpie, shirt pocket
7/32" ball-end allen wrench and usu. a few screw bits for drill, lft frt jeans pocket
wallet, rt rear jeans

As needed I have a Coleman high-power LED flashlight (3 AAA's, @ 150 lumens) but it's a tad bulky for EDC.  I should weave a belt case for it and see if that'll change.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 12, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> As needed I have a Coleman high-power LED flashlight (3 AAA's, @ 150 lumens) but it's a tad bulky for EDC.  I should weave a belt case for it and see if that'll change.




Look into the Streamlight ProTac 1L.  180 lumens and pretty darn small (under 3.5").  I carry mine clipped into my right front pocket.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 12, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Look into the Streamlight ProTac 1L.  180 lumens and pretty darn small (under 3.5").  I carry mine clipped into my right front pocket.



Looks nice.  I might try one on if I don't have to go too far out of my way to find one  I have to agree with Adam Savage from that link, though.  Smaller and brighter is the magic combination I want, but I also want/need to be able to replace batteries by stepping into any convenience store.  That Coleman is about the best combination I've found and I keep it handy for work - I just don't carry it ON me which I would prefer.  Battery life is better than the Streamlight would have (just an hour for the Streamlight?) and replacement batteries are lots cheaper than 3w lithiums would be.  Still, I may give it try so thanks for the recommendation.

In my desk drawer I also have a backup which is a Techlite Lumen Master - a Costco 3-for-$20 thing which is pretty good as well.  3 AAA's and also about 150 lumens I believe.  Don't care for the shape of it though which is why it's in the drawer.  Certainly cheap so I don't really trust its reliability either.  I've had too many $40 flashlights fall out of my hand to their doom a mere 3' to the ground but the Coleman has at least survived a while.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 12, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> Looks nice.  I might try one on if I don't have to go too far out of my way to find one  I have to agree with Adam Savage from that link, though.  Smaller and brighter is the magic combination I want, but I also want/need to be able to replace batteries by stepping into any convenience store.  That Coleman is about the best combination I've found and I keep it handy for work - I just don't carry it ON me which I would prefer.  Battery life is better than the Streamlight would have (just an hour for the Streamlight?) and replacement batteries are lots cheaper than 3w lithiums would be.  Still, I may give it try so thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> In my desk drawer I also have a backup which is a Techlite Lumen Master - a Costco 3-for-$20 thing which is pretty good as well.  3 AAA's and also about 150 lumens I believe.  Don't care for the shape of it though which is why it's in the drawer.  Certainly cheap so I don't really trust its reliability either.  I've had too many $40 flashlights fall out of my hand to their doom a mere 3' to the ground but the Coleman has at least survived a while.




I've had mine a while and haven't replaced the battery.  It's not something I carry as an emergency, get me out of the wilderness kind of light - I have other lights for that.    I use it at work mostly to look at various things for short periods of time and at home for the same sort of quick peeks.  Works well enough for that.

I hear you about the battery thing, though.  Easy to find is a hell of a lot better.  In this case, for me, the size advantage is big enough.  Like I said, I typically have backups around anyway.  I have a 3 D cell Mag Lite in my truck _and _a white gas Coleman lantern.  When I hunt I carry an LED head lamp (white or red light) and a backup blood trail assist light that could be used to get out of the woods in a pinch.  

If I were to use my EDC flashlight for more serious work I'd probably carry something else.  Like I said, though, it's small, has decent output, a strobe and an option for low power, longer use.  It stays pretty securely clipped to my pocket and its button is set up in the tactical style - rear of the housing, light press for light as long as you hold (2 for strobe, 3 for low power) or click for constant on.  Oh, it's also small enough that I've held it in my teeth while working on a car, too.  For $50 or so it's tough to beat.

Oh, just remembered it comes with a belt pouch, too.  Never used it so I can't comment on how nice/not nice it is.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 12, 2013)

Clothes, shoes, wallet, keys, phone.
When traveling to some place new, a small stuffed bear (long story--short version: Cardboard Stanley).

When dealing with empty apartment: paint & caulk stained clothes, a variety of screwdrivers, hammers, brushes, squeegees, cleaners, dremmel, power drill, and variety pack of bits.

For silly parties: Nerf Guns and Lightsaber toys, as well as Cards Against Humanity, Give Me The Brain, and Lord of the Fries
If weirdness like the zombie apocolypse strikes: poser knife (stupid design, but impresses the, well, less than savy), bungee cords, one of many swords (probably not the 2-hander Victorian "fake"), super glue, baking soda, x-acto knife, and the Handy Man's Secret Weapon: duct tape.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 12, 2013)

Wallet
Money clip (with blade & nail file attachments)
Keys (the ring has a flashlight & pill case on it)
Phone
Business cards
IPod Touch
Verizon Hotspot
2-3 pens in pocket protector: typically a rollerball, a stylus/pen, and a ballpoint or multifunction pen/mechanical pencil
Sunglasses (mirrored, prescription)
Assorted jewelry

Typically, I'll also carry my iPad2, but not always.

Sometimes, I carry a pocket knife.  I have a few- a couple from my BSA days, a small Victorinox and others- but mostly I leave them in places of convenience, like in my car, on my nightstand, etc.

Anything more than that, and I'm using one of my shoulder briefcases.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 12, 2013)

@ Zombie_Babies  Just made a quick trip to Bass Pro and picked one up for no particularly good reason.  A 12-pk of the batts was only $30 so I grabbed that too to be sure I had spares around.  It fits REAL nice in the pocket.  Guess I'll see how well it works on the job.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 12, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> @ Zombie_Babies  Just made a quick trip to Bass Pro and picked one up for no particularly good reason.  A 12-pk of the batts was only $30 so I grabbed that too to be sure I had spares around.  It fits REAL nice in the pocket.  Guess I'll see how well it works on the job.




Cool!  I hope it does what you need it to.


----------

